

Ask HN: What's a healthy submission pattern on HN? - goldfeld

I once read a top comment putting down a submitter because he only submitted his own stuff.<p>In submitting other people's stuff, I find I'm always late after a quick search. Is it a game? If it's been posted but didn't gather much attention, or it has been years, is it fine to post again? Obviously there are outlier articles, and those black swans are the real gems, as opposed to your average big/niche media article. But I'm not exploring the depths of the web everyday, most days I get most of my reading from the curation HN is already doing. I'm spending my every day building stuff and writing stuff.<p>My stuff isn't likely to be posted by someone else. If most people posted their own stuff, wouldn't we get to see more outliers while the unremarkable just wouldn't trend? Is it looked down upon to mostly/only post those?
======
duiker101
If you believe that your stuff can be interesting to other people please, feel
free to submit it, but don't spam your blog. If you end up writing just
because you HAVE to, people will start to complaining. If all your articles
were crazy interesting I would not mind reading even 2/3 each day(but beware
this is not really a realistic situation)

~~~
goldfeld
Definitely, I have in mind something more like monthly. But in any case, over
time, anyone checking my submissions would see my own posts dominating the
track record, even if spaced over time. That's what drove me to ask.

~~~
duiker101
That is perfectly fine don't worry. Many submissions are actually from
startups looking for viewers and possible customers. This can be considered
"spam" but if an article is actually interesting I really do not see any harm
to the community, just benefits.

